# Japan worth the time and expense?



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

As an Aussie used to riding our Alpine NSW resorts, with my iexperience in Hokkaido it's absolutely epic for powdery conditions . I would always go back there....., its that damn good. Unfortunately however, I've never experienced the joy of the PNW/BC conditions.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Buckyz said:


> Typically take 3-4 long weekend trips out west per season and am trying to decide if it will be worth it to swap a few of those for a trip to Japan next year. Due to the travel time and cost of flights, a trip to Japan will eat into most of the season's budget.
> 
> I've ridden most of the bigger resorts on Epic and Ikon passes, my favorites being Mammoth and Whistler. Search out pow in the trees but if those conditions aren't great then like to bomb groomers and side hits. Not much park riding other the small and med jumps. Obviously if there is endless pow, it will be worth it but how do the resorts there ride if there isn't any fresh snow?


If it’s only for just snowboarding, probably not if you already have good snow where you are. At the end of the day, it’s about how much excess money you can spare to the luxury of flying elsewhere just to snowboard. Imaging flying to Japan and getting a bad winter like it was in winter 19/20. Probably better off investing that money into back country package trip/lessons

For Aussies with lacklustre winter, yes it’s worth it. And north America slopes are too far from australia


----------



## Buckyz (Feb 1, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> As an Aussie used to riding our Alpine NSW resorts, with my in my experience in Hokkaido it's absolutely epic for powdery conditions . I would always go back there....., its that damn good. Unfortunately however, I've never experienced the joy of the PNW/BC conditions.


Will most likely be on Epic or Ikon again so either Hakuba or Niseko. Any preference between the two areas?


----------



## Buckyz (Feb 1, 2018)

Doraibu said:


> If it’s only for just snowboarding, probably not if you already have good snow where you are. At the end of the day, it’s about how much excess money you can spare to the luxury of flying elsewhere just to snowboard. Imaging flying to Japan and getting a bad winter like it was in winter 19/20. Probably better off investing that money into back country package trip/lessons
> 
> For Aussies with lacklustre winter, yes it’s worth it. And north America slopes are too far from australia


Will usually plan around a date but not a location and try to chase the snow for my trips. This trip would be mostly for snowboarding with a few days of sightseeing. But with the logistics of getting to Japan will probably have to commit much further out, so there is the potential of getting skunked. Which is why I'm wondering about how the resorts there ride without fresh snow, compared to the N.A. resorts.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you tried Cat skiing/boarding in Canada?

Everytime I harness my inner @Craig64 and try to plan a trip to Japow I end up back in Canads...


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Japanese being Japanese , they love regulations. you can’t use your foreign walkie talkie without the risk of being jailed or fined. A lot of resort are pretty strict about going off piste. some expect you to be carrying avalanche pack if you go off-piste, even if it’s not quite backcountry, which from SBP YouTube, Canada seems not to mind it. 
The runs are usually pretty mellow and short. mountains are on the shorter side too. It’s a myth to say it’s deep powder everyday. It gets hard pack and icy too. Some resort are odd that it’s warm but snows heavy, you’ll be removing your base layer/insulation layer. You fly to Japan expecting Japanese vibe but all you see is Chinese and Aussie tourist. You escape to the local winter fire festival and all you hear is drunken Aussie singing the pineapple pen song along the taiko drums….

BUT! despite its short comings, I love it and I go there every year except for covid apocalypse shut down. And yea, when it snows, it SNOWS!!! 
This season i’m doing both hokkaido and honshu.
We’ll see!

I don’t see why North American snow cannot be just as good or better, if you search of it. Probably cheaper than international flight. Always been curious about Cat skiing/boarding


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Seems like you’ll have a great winter in North America






And Japan too!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Great for powder, and some places get a lot of powder, but most of the mountains are very small compared to say the Canadian ones I have been too in BC. This means on a non powder day (most) the groomers are way shorter and not as many, not as steep also. I love Japan and have done maybe 40-50 mountains all over the place but if i had decent snow near me in ISA or somewhere I would probably explore some backcountry options. Powder is powder assuming its not wet cement. Niseko way more powder than Hukuba, way colder and way more expensive. Rusutsu close to there also , excellent tree skiing. Not a fan of Hukuba personally.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Oddly enough all the international events are in nagano/Niigata rather than hokkaido. Look at ‘98 olympics and the regular red bull events.


----------



## Buckyz (Feb 1, 2018)

thecadgod said:


> Have you tried Cat skiing/boarding in Canada?
> 
> Everytime I harness my inner @Craig64 and try to plan a trip to Japow I end up back in Canads...


Cat trip is on the list for next year. A few of the riders in my group probably aren't ready for it other than mellow terrain. Hopefully with another season under their belt they will.


----------



## Buckyz (Feb 1, 2018)

Myoko said:


> Great for powder, and some places get a lot of powder, but most of the mountains are very small compared to say the Canadian ones I have been too in BC. This means on a non powder day (most) the groomers are way shorter and not as many, not as steep also. I love Japan and have done maybe 40-50 mountains all over the place but if i had decent snow near me in ISA or somewhere I would probably explore some backcountry options. Powder is powder assuming its not wet cement. Niseko way more powder than Hukuba, way colder and way more expensive. Rusutsu close to there also , excellent tree skiing. Not a fan of Hukuba personally.


Thanks for the insight on the differences in the terrain. The wife usually doesn't travel with me snowboarding but did express a lot of interest in going to Japan. I'm assuming there will be enough non-snowboarding things to do around the resorts during the daytime for her?


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Buckyz said:


> Thanks for the insight on the differences in the terrain. The wife usually doesn't travel with me snowboarding but did express a lot of interest in going to Japan. I'm assuming there will be enough non-snowboarding things to do around the resorts during the daytime for her?


In Hokkaido, I think only Niseko has enough activities around the resort if you dont snowboard/ski? There are lots of aussies/kiwis and chinese tourists in Niseko.

If you rent a car, then she can drive around the island. They drive on the wrong side like brits, but it's ok when you get used to it.

Hokkaido is pretty mellow terrain and I wouldn't travel there from NA to ride groomers. If you splitboard/snowshoe, then Hokkaido can be fun. 

Never been in Hakuba, but I think it's steeper there.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Buckyz said:


> Thanks for the insight on the differences in the terrain. The wife usually doesn't travel with me snowboarding but did express a lot of interest in going to Japan. I'm assuming there will be enough non-snowboarding things to do around the resorts during the daytime for her?


Assuming she’s comfortable driving on narrow roads in the snow… 
In niseko ? Nothing. Maybe onsen, a bit of drive away. 
In nagano, she can take a dip at an onsen or look at monkeys dipping in an onsen. 

Or you can just leave her to play in Tokyo by herself while you split to the ski resort


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

kieloa said:


> In Hokkaido, I think only Niseko has enough activities around the resort if you dont snowboard/ski? There are lots of aussies/kiwis and chinese tourists in Niseko.
> 
> If you rent a car, then she can drive around the island. They drive on the wrong side like brits, but it's ok when you get used to it.
> 
> ...


Yep, the problem in Hokkaido in the middle of Winter is that it's totally snowed out to the ocean. So that's what you do there..., play in the powder. You could get a train to check out the bigger Cities ie Asahikawa, Otaru, Sapporo and have a look around if Snowboarding/skiing is not you thing. The best part I love about going to Japan from Australia is the big transition of escaping our summer to the Winter paradise.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Listen to Jeff Pensiero's Bomb Hole episode. That covers it really nicely IMO. The main reason to visit Japan IMO is culture... very unique and different from anywhere else in the world. But if you have to ask this question and don't have ample vacation time and disposable income to just go and not worry about it... yea I'd go elsewhere if your primary objective is sick snowboarding. For the price of a Japan flight, I could go to Interior BC instead and save enough money for a couple cat days. Not to mention I save probably 2 extra travel days, jet lag, and having to cross the international date line.

I have taken 3 Japan trips on the back of work travel. I would not go back on my own dime when I can go to BC-- or the Tetons, or the Wasatch, or AK --for far cheaper. The snow quality and quantity in Japan are insane, but even the "big" mountains in central mainland are pretty small. The Hakuba backcountry appears to have some legitimately gnarly terrain, but I feel like every other every truly gnarly Japan clip from the past few years features the same backcountry ridgeline from slightly different angles.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Listen to Jeff Pensiero's Bomb Hole episode. That covers it really nicely IMO. The main reason to visit Japan IMO is culture... very unique and different from anywhere else in the world. But if you have to ask this question and don't have ample vacation time and disposable income to just go and not worry about it... yea I'd go elsewhere if your primary objective is sick snowboarding. For the price of a Japan flight, I could go to Interior BC instead and save enough money for a couple cat days. Not to mention I save probably 2 extra travel days, jet lag, and having to cross the international date line.
> 
> I have taken 3 Japan trips on the back of work travel. I would not go back on my own dime when I can go to BC-- or the Tetons, or the Wasatch, or AK --for far cheaper. The snow quality and quantity in Japan are insane, but even the "big" mountains in central mainland are pretty small. The Hakuba backcountry appears to have some legitimately gnarly terrain, but I feel like every other every truly gnarly Japan clip from the past few years features the same backcountry ridgeline from slightly different angles.


Well, there yah have it. BC it is.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Listen to Jeff Pensiero's Bomb Hole episode. That covers it really nicely IMO. The main reason to visit Japan IMO is culture... very unique and different from anywhere else in the world. But if you have to ask this question and don't have ample vacation time and disposable income to just go and not worry about it... yea I'd go elsewhere if your primary objective is sick snowboarding. For the price of a Japan flight, I could go to Interior BC instead and save enough money for a couple cat days. Not to mention I save probably 2 extra travel days, jet lag, and having to cross the international date line.
> 
> I have taken 3 Japan trips on the back of work travel. I would not go back on my own dime when I can go to BC-- or the Tetons, or the Wasatch, or AK --for far cheaper. The snow quality and quantity in Japan are insane, but even the "big" mountains in central mainland are pretty small. The Hakuba backcountry appears to have some legitimately gnarly terrain, but I feel like every other every truly gnarly Japan clip from the past few years features the same backcountry ridgeline from slightly different angles.


For Americans going to the PNW or BC is definitely cheaper but for Aussies this is not the case. I've found flights, lift prices much more expensive in NA, however accommodation slightly cheaper. However we stay close to the mountain in a house within walking distance to lifts. Japan lift tickets are not really a driving concern as Accommodation and flights take up most of the costs.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Costing me a tad over $2000 USD equivalent for my Japan trip - RTN airfares, 7 nights accomm, all transfers, lift ticket multi pass 7 days. I'd like to do PNW/BC but there's no way I could do that for the same price. It's also pretty quick for me to shoot to Japan from North Australia.

Hell, I can't even do 7 nights in an Australia snow season for the same price.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> Costing me a tad over $2000 USD equivalent for my Japan trip - RTN airfares, 7 nights accomm, all transfers, lift ticket multi pass 7 days. I'd like to do PNW/BC but there's no way I could do that for the same price. It's also pretty quick for me to shoot to Japan from North Australia.
> 
> Hell, I can't even do 7 nights in an Australia snow season for the same price.


NT did you add on Tolls to airport, medical insurance and airport parking. This is like around $Au600 extra for us.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> NT did you add on Tolls to airport, medical insurance and airport parking. This is like around $Au600 extra for us.


Yeah I'm straight onto a coach out of the airport and have insurance including snow cover through CBA and I work at the airport so have free parking which is a slight win. Just a solo trip so going super cheap.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I also forgot that I've found that crowds have never been a problem in Hokkaido compared with that experienced in Australia (which isn't that bad outside school holidays) and what I've seen is even worse in some US resorts online.

In conclusion, Japan holds the most enduring snowboarding memories I've ever experienced. Makes me happy to feel alive.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

As noted earlier snowboarding in Japan is worth the hassle when paired with experiencing the culture. For work and personal reasons, I have had the pleasure of traveling between Asia and the west coast of NA regularly, which made layovers in Japan quite easy. So I have been to Hokkaido more times than I can count, mainly because layovers in Sapppro are almost always cheaper than in most Honshu cities. Since a few years ago, I have made it a point to spend a few days in Sapporo even if it means shortening my on-slope time. So many gastronomic delights and the people are less pretentious than, say, Kyoto or Tokyo, and except during some obvious tourism crunch, lodging is inexpensive and plentiful. Heck, on some trips I've even forgone Niseko to just enjoy Sapporo and surrounding areas, taking day trips to nearby Teine or Kokusai ski areas (full rental, no less) if I really feel the urge. 

All that said, this year I decided I need to go back to Niseko after missing it for a few years. Will be roaming in Hokkaido Jan 3 - 12. Going early to avoid the record-setting crowd that is expected this year.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> As noted earlier snowboarding in Japan is worth the hassle when paired with experiencing the culture. For work and personal reasons, I have had the pleasure of traveling between Asia and the west coast of NA regularly, which made layovers in Japan quite easy. So I have been to Hokkaido more times than I can count, mainly because layovers in Sapppro are almost always cheaper than in most Honshu cities. Since a few years ago, I have made it a point to spend a few days in Sapporo even if it means shortening my on-slope time. So many gastronomic delights and the people are less pretentious than, say, Kyoto or Tokyo, and except during some obvious tourism crunch, lodging is inexpensive and plentiful. Heck, on some trips I've even forgone Niseko to just enjoy Sapporo and surrounding areas, taking day trips to nearby Teine or Kokusai ski areas (full rental, no less) if I really feel the urge.
> 
> All that said, this year I decided I need to go back to Niseko after missing it for a few years. Will be roaming in Hokkaido Jan 3 - 12. Going early to avoid the record-setting crowd that is expected this year.


Interesting to hear your thoughts on Niseko. I was there about 4 years ago and it was growing fast with high rise. It feels pretty Touristy, but the sheer size of the 4 resorts all tied together on the Mountain make it pretty damn good. Personally I prefer Furano, nowhere near as big as Niseko but much more laid back and close to the township to walk to the major supermarket shops. Niseko big bonus is a close bus link to Rusutsu, whereas Furano has Kamui and Tomamu.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> Interesting to hear your thoughts on Niseko. I was there about 4 years ago and it was growing fast with high rise. It feels pretty Touristy, but the sheer size of the 4 resorts all tied together on the Mountain make it pretty damn good. Personally I prefer Furano, nowhere near as big as Niseko but much more laid back and close to the township to walk to the major supermarket shops. Niseko big bonus is a close bus link to Rusutsu, whereas Furano has Kamui and Tomamu.


Yeah, love Furano areas for the reasons you mentioned, too. Niseko has gotten a bit too crowded compared to even just a decade ago. These days I prefer the Annupuri side because it is less crowded but damn the bus and the village is just shitshows sometimes. This year, I am stuck smack in the middle of Grand Hirafu lol!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Yeah, love Furano areas for the reasons you mentioned, too. Niseko has gotten a bit too crowded compared to even just a decade ago. These days I prefer the Annupuri side because it is less crowded but damn the bus and the village is just shitshows sometimes. This year, I am stuck smack in the middle of Grand Hirafu lol!


Yep I've done Niseko 3 times and Furano 5. Niseko was unreal 10 years ago with crowds but I could see in growing too fast with popularity. I know I always have to wait a few minutes to get on a lift in Niseko whereas in Furano outside of the Gondolas, it's straight on. 










Typical Kamui, Hokkaido....., crowdless.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> Yep I've done Niseko 3 times and Furano 5. Niseko was unreal 10 years ago with crowds but I could see in growing too fast with popularity. I know I always have to wait a few minutes to get on a lift in Niseko whereas in Furano outside of the Gondolas, it's straight on.
> 
> View attachment 165643
> 
> ...


I am hoping the crowd situation isn't out of control in early Jan but if it is, gonna duck ropes and climb Annupuri to drop backside or catch the morning bus to Rusutsu. Will be spending a few days in Sapporo while my group sightsees the coast, so I may be able to run off to Furano after all.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Craig64 said:


> Interesting to hear your thoughts on Niseko. I was there about 4 years ago and it was growing fast with high rise. It feels pretty Touristy, but the sheer size of the 4 resorts all tied together on the Mountain make it pretty damn good. Personally I prefer Furano, nowhere near as big as Niseko but much more laid back and close to the township to walk to the major supermarket shops. Niseko big bonus is a close bus link to Rusutsu, whereas Furano has Kamui and Tomamu.


Been going to furano for awhile because I have a local friend there. I feel like it’s getting more crowded over the years with tourist. Furano had a construction plan to add more accomodations for the snow before covid. Now even rhythm snowsport australia opened a branch in furano. I dont remember this pre covid but I did skip furano winter pre covid. I reckon it won’t be long before it’ll be crowded as well.

@robotfood99 I often hear people say Hokkaido food is good and seafood is fresh etc, but I don't know. To me eating in Sapporo means soup curry, jingisukan and sapporo ramen. Delicious, in my check list but I can find more variety in Tokyo. Maybe i'm biased because i spent a long time studying in tokyo, but i feel there are a lot more interesting food choices in Tokyo. Plenty of hole-in-wall restaurants in unsuspecting corner but no english menu though. you can find almost anything and everything in tokyo. Sapporo city is only as big as one Tokyo 区.

anyway, getting derailed. Agree with @robotfood99, japan if snow + visit japan stuff. for snow only, better stick to north america


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Doraibu said:


> Been going to furano for awhile because I have a local friend there. I feel like it’s getting more crowded over the years with tourist. Furano had a construction plan to add more accomodations for the snow before covid. Now even rhythm snowsport australia opened a branch in furano. I dont remember this pre covid but I did skip furano winter pre covid. I reckon it won’t be long before it’ll be crowded as well.
> 
> Can't happen sooner as Niseko could use some diversion in the longer run so the businesses will modernize/upgrade to get with the times.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean but comparing Sapporo to Tokyo is like saying New York has way more things to do and eat than (insert any mountain town). Of course, it does. But that wasn't my point. I meant that for a city that gets bypassed by most people rushing to and from ski resorts, Sapporo has a lot more to offer that is worthwhile getting to know while in Hokkaido.


----------



## Buckyz (Feb 1, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Listen to Jeff Pensiero's Bomb Hole episode. That covers it really nicely IMO. The main reason to visit Japan IMO is culture... very unique and different from anywhere else in the world. But if you have to ask this question and don't have ample vacation time and disposable income to just go and not worry about it... yea I'd go elsewhere if your primary objective is sick snowboarding. For the price of a Japan flight, I could go to Interior BC instead and save enough money for a couple cat days. Not to mention I save probably 2 extra travel days, jet lag, and having to cross the international date line.
> 
> I have taken 3 Japan trips on the back of work travel. I would not go back on my own dime when I can go to BC-- or the Tetons, or the Wasatch, or AK --for far cheaper. The snow quality and quantity in Japan are insane, but even the "big" mountains in central mainland are pretty small. The Hakuba backcountry appears to have some legitimately gnarly terrain, but I feel like every other every truly gnarly Japan clip from the past few years features the same backcountry ridgeline from slightly different angles.


Listened to the episode, good perspective on the experience. We've spent a trip in Revelstoke which I loved, so I'm assuming the cat trips in the area would be even more amazing.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Buckyz said:


> Listened to the episode, good perspective on the experience. We've spent a trip in Revelstoke which I loved, so I'm assuming the cat trips in the area would be even more amazing.


Go to Nelson, BC. I didn't get to ride Whitewater, but it looks SICK. Plus you can still probably nab a seat on a cat for a day trip to Baldface Valhalla and maybe get an inside track to a BF lodge seat (or BF Valhalla once they build out the lodge in a few years). Jeff is the man.

You could also log few other days at other Powder Highway resorts. I was in and out on a quick strike mission to hit Baldface, but wish I'd had a few extra days to pop around Nelson and Whitewater.



Craig64 said:


> For Americans going to the PNW or BC is definitely cheaper but for Aussies this is not the case. I've found flights, lift prices much more expensive in NA, however accommodation slightly cheaper. However we stay close to the mountain in a house within walking distance to lifts. Japan lift tickets are not really a driving concern as Accommodation and flights take up most of the costs.


To be clear, my advice is specifically for OP who appears to be American. Yes, for Australians Japan is unequivocally the best balance of convenience, cost, and shred. Literally everywhere is far as fuck from Australia so the 10+ hour flight isn't that bad for y'all lol. And you don't have to shift too many time zones, so the adjustment is easier.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

So the question, is it worth the expense, and the short answer is no if you can get to BC easily. For our AUS friends Japan isnt as expensive, therefore worth it.

If you get a chance to get to the Baldface Lodge do it!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Just to answer another question: totally worth to come if you don't board. We've been though the Japanese Alps in the summer and stayed at/near resorts at three times, they often make good base for exploration.

There are tons of castle, old towns, cable car to a nice view etc. I think you have stuff like the Ice sculpture festival in Sapporo etc. Either she can go when you ride or like go visiting yourself too in between resorts. Plus you have no idea how japanese are good at "killing a day" at the ryokan (to a lesser extent at Minshuku). Enjoying each meal, bathing, use every single item of the wardrobe at the right time and... Poof, day is gone already.

I'd go back any time (most likely sooner than later), snowboard or not. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Not remotely interested in going south to pay thousands to snowboard average conditions with thousands of people.


Buckyz said:


> Listened to the episode, good perspective on the experience. We've spent a trip in Revelstoke which I loved, so I'm assuming the cat trips in the area would be even more amazing.


Mate Reve is amazing, stay there and hope for powder rather go come to Japan. Not much to do for my wife anywhere near a mountain apart from Niseko and Tokyo really.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Etienne said:


> Just to answer another question: totally worth to come if you don't board. We've been though the Japanese Alps in the summer and stayed at/near resorts at three times, they often make good base for exploration.
> 
> There are tons of castle, old towns, cable car to a nice view etc. I think you have stuff like the Ice sculpture festival in Sapporo etc. Either she can go when you ride or like go visiting yourself too in between resorts. Plus you have no idea how japanese are good at "killing a day" at the ryokan (to a lesser extent at Minshuku). Enjoying each meal, bathing, use every single item of the wardrobe at the right time and... Poof, day is gone already.
> 
> ...


This is a good response. When I say Japan is overhyped, I'm speaking strictly as a riding destination. For culture and especially FOOD, Japan is a top-tier travel destination. Just depends on how you're prioritizing the trip.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Well yeah, they're are a lot of factors I guess. For me, with some of the best mountains in the world a two hours drive away, Japan definitely is a "visit" destination I would not do a ride only trip. But it might be different if you're from Sydney or HK.

Anyways, you pin the essential point here: whatever reason you have to go there, FOOD alone will be worth the travel!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

it's all about the onsen. one thing that you can't have anywhere else.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

@Craig64 TRS says I have to bring my stuff into carry on. Oh well… bad luck.

Here we go! 日本パウダー！


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Doraibu said:


> @Craig64 TRS says I have to bring my stuff into carry on. Oh well… bad luck.
> 
> Here we go! 日本パウダー！


??


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Myoko said:


> ??


Their TRS refund lol. Can’t bring board and binding in carry on eh

Wrong thread. Should’ve been “Japan stoked” thread lol


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ohhh yes, i never remember to do that anywhere in the world for some reason unless I buy something in Australia.... ohhh like the snowboard boots I need to buy next week within 30 days of travel  Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Myoko said:


> Ohhh yes, i never remember to do that anywhere in the world for some reason unless I buy something in Australia.... ohhh like the snowboard boots I need to buy next week within 30 days of travel  Thanks for the reminder!!


Nice! Bring it in. Sometimes you get away and sometimes they say you need to bring it in.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Your right, it will be in my check in luggage also. Hmm might take a picture of it before I check the bag in fully and see how I go


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Myoko said:


> Your right, it will be in my check in luggage also. Hmm might take a picture of it before I check the bag in fully and see how I go


So I went back because I just remembered my phone is new. Got that coz it’s with me. She was also helpful enough to say there is an officer around the departure check in that can sight and stamp the invoice of stuffs you will check in. Details are in the website apparently. 

Hope that helps other people !


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Doraibu said:


> @Craig64 TRS says I have to bring my stuff into carry on. Oh well… bad luck.
> 
> Here we go! 日本パウダー！


This is not correct. On larger items ie boards that can't
be carried on there is a Boarder Force desk outside customs that will check your purchase and stamp your docket. You then take this to the TRS desk inside customs and they flag it through. Just bare in mind that you need to give yourself and extra hour to do this as when you go to TRS there will be a big lineup of Asians wanting to claim everything they bought in Oz for GST back. Ive done this numerous times and this is my experience in Mascot Sydney. I've grabbed over $4k worth of gear in the past on some trips so $400 back is a good windfall.


----------

